# Our little Mable is growing into a fine wee girl



## MiLo Minis (Mar 9, 2009)

I clipped Mable to take her to the curling bonspiel and so today, now that it has finally stopped raining, she got to go outside and I got some photos in the muck and the mud. This girl is Nationals bound with Arlene Foulk!!!

















She was feeling quite spritely! Kept flying up, spinning and kicking at me and the camera!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 9, 2009)

Should be quite the task trying to keep her clean in the mud and the muck!


----------



## twister (Mar 9, 2009)

Lori Looks like Mable has energy to burn lol, she looks pretty.

Yvonne


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 9, 2009)

There's the pretty girl. I'm gonna miss seeing her on Sunday's.



But, I'm thinking she is gonna do her mom very proud this show season. Can't wait to see her in action. GO MABEL!!!!!

Love that last pic. She is a hoot! What a stunning neck on her too. That photo...I'd never really noticed before. WOW!


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 9, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow Lori what a pretty face!! Shes going to do great this year!

Edited to ask if she was a Mack daughter?


----------



## maplegum (Mar 9, 2009)

Love that last pic, she's feeling good!


----------



## Stef (Mar 9, 2009)

She is a pretty little girl.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone! She IS going to be a fun one to keep clean



and she IS a Mack daughter - his first born. She has a sister here as well that is even more like Mack, she is black and white, but I haven't clipped her up yet.


----------



## dali1111 (Mar 10, 2009)

it's crazy to see people clipping when it is still -30 out here! brr


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 10, 2009)

Lori what a beautiful filly. Arlenes going to have her hands full keeping your filly and ours clean since they have so much white. Wishing you much success with her and your other horses this coming show season.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 10, 2009)

She's such a pretty girl, that Mable



That's one pretty home breed filly


----------



## Reble (Mar 10, 2009)

dali1111 said:


> it's crazy to see people clipping when it is still -30 out here! brr


It is not really warm here, we still get cold nights, was thinking the same thing, mine would have to go out with heavy duty blankets, hate even clipping for the first show here in June because we still had snow last May 24 if I recall.

Hope they have a warm barn and lots of blankets Lori.

Mable does have nice colour, love those pintos


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 10, 2009)

As someone who has been clipping; it has been quite warm during the day. When the horses get running, they sweat rather quick; so I'm sure they appreciate being hair less then. With a warm barn and blankets, I don't see a problem with it at all. Spring is here and summer is just around the corner.

I think it's rude to be so judgmental. As many know, Lori clipped because of clinic; to educate new people about our wonderful breed. I'm certain the people were impressed with these tiny horses as appose to the hairy yaks many people have in their fields.

To each their own, it's as simple as that. I will continue to clip as it is getting quite warm here. Most days have been in the pluses, and it's only getting warmer.





Flame me if you wish; but I think some are being to rash.


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 10, 2009)

Desiree, I dont think any one was being rude. Every one has there own opinion and there aloud to say what they think. I'm sure there aware that Lori is an experienced owner, there just stating there own opinion on the situation.

Looks great lori!! Im going to have to keep an eye on those Mack foals and now I'm even more tempted to visit to see what else you have hiding at your farm!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 10, 2009)

No one has to worry about my babies!



They are all snug as bugs in rugs (as a matter of fact they ARE in rugs!



) My barn is plenty warm and they are both in one stall so they have each other to snuggle up with. Their turnout pen is up against the barn and the most sheltered spot we have. I quite often find them flaked out on the straw bed soaking up the sun when it feels terribly cold to me. I have 2 sets of winter blankets and rotate them so that when one is wet or dirty I can just switch them up - means a lot more work and washing for me but it keeps them warm and dry. I don't ordinarily clip this early as I know we could still get more snow even but I wanted them to look good for last Friday's outing and spring is just around the corner. I did leave them till Thursday to clip - as late as possible. None of my other horses are clipped yet and won't be till I can be sure of a little warmer weather but it will sure be a lot sooner than May 24 as their coats won't be ready for show if I leave them that late! I also have heat lamps here in the stalls if need be.


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd just like to say, I for one, as well as many others on here, know how well Lori treats and cares for all the horses in her care. My guy has been there for quite a few months(he may never leave now that he has a special friend



) and I have never had any cause for concern as to his care. He has received stellar care. I visit him weekly and I get to see firsthand how well loved all of the horses are. Mabel and all the others are very well looked after



No worries!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 11, 2009)

dreaminmini said:


> I'd just like to say, I for one, as well as many others on here, know how well Lori treats and cares for all the horses in her care. My guy has been there for quite a few months(he may never leave now that he has a special friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gonna be a sad day for Ellie if you do take Peek home. She finally has someone just her size to buddy up with that is just as bossy as her!



Two peas in a pod!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 11, 2009)

She looks good Lori. I can't wait to see her at a show!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 11, 2009)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> She looks good Lori. I can't wait to see her at a show!


Are you going to be at the Area 2 show Sheryl? If so you will get your chance to meet lil Mable as she will be there! Will be good to meet you again too!!!


----------



## Cara (Mar 12, 2009)

beautiful horse lori! i love the color she is really turning into an amazing lile girl


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 12, 2009)

Great pics, she is just lovely! And looks like a truckload of fun, too!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG she's an awesome filly...just gorgeous.






I'll drive up to watch her show at Nationals, without a doubt. You bring Mickey, and I'll bring Chris!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 13, 2009)

Very pretty girl


----------



## Connie P (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful mare - I see her doing great things in the show ring - Love her!








I sure wish I could do some clipping.


----------



## susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Lori, Mable is a huge forum favorite of mine, and I love her name, too!

Scarlet, my chestnut pinto (who I think has a lot of white until I see Mable) is currently pretty much mud-colored over her entire body...fun!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 14, 2009)

susanne said:


> Lori, Mable is a huge forum favorite of mine, and I love her name, too!
> Scarlet, my chestnut pinto (who I think has a lot of white until I see Mable) is currently pretty much mud-colored over her entire body...fun!


Thanks Suzanne - I am pretty partial to her too in case no one realized!



You know, I have gotten really lucky because I now have 3 almost completely white horses and all 3 of them seem to have an aversion to being dirty! Mable immediately rolled herself clean when she went back in her stall and she, Icey and Mack have never yet rolled in the mud although pretty much all the rest of my horses are muddy messes in the spring.

Stephanie, I sure hope that plan comes together!!! Wouldn't us and the kids have a hoot?!!


----------

